# Fmylife



## emtbill (Mar 25, 2009)

Tell me you don't know someone who you wouldn't put it past to do this:

http://www.fmylife.com/work/587218


----------



## mikie (Mar 25, 2009)

*Duh!*



emtbill said:


> Tell me you don't know someone who you wouldn't put it past to do this:
> 
> http://www.fmylife.com/work/587218



Ha!  All he had to do was turn the knob!  It's like those guys who rush to get their key-chain window punches when the door is unlocked.

Secondly, who ACTUALLY kicks down a door?  This isn't TV.  Usually, a forced entry requires a tool of somesort (ie lock set, halligan, etc)


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 25, 2009)

mikie said:


> Ha!  All he had to do was turn the knob!  It's like those guys who rush to get their key-chain window punches when the door is unlocked.
> 
> Secondly, who ACTUALLY kicks down a door?  This isn't TV.  Usually, a forced entry requires a tool of somesort (ie lock set, halligan, etc)



"knocked on her LOCKED door a couple times with no answer"

Plus, if you have a possible code and the door is locked, would you waste the time using a tool to open the door when you could kick it open in literally half a second?  Firefighters break crap all the time, why can't EMS?


----------



## Vonny (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you did the right thing. Good job there was an ambulance there to help her. 

Seriously though, it could have been a code and time was not something to waste. I pity the lady but next time she should call for help then go and sit outside or leave her door ajar lol...
So what was the outcome of the call?


----------



## Vonny (Mar 26, 2009)

I just got reminded of an old guy age 86 at the time, he had bad chest pain, knew it was something serious and called 911, then he figured that he may die and meet his wife who was dead 10 years already. 
He siad that she would be so annoyed if the medics were in her house and it was not tidy so he went and tidied up the place, opened the door and then sat and waited for the ambulance. Rural area, took a while...
He ended up with a quad bypass and is almost 92 and still chopping his own wood.
He even had lasek surgery on his eyes a few years ago so he did not have to wear his glasses.
I love old folk!


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 26, 2009)

mikie said:


> Ha!  All he had to do was turn the knob!  It's like those guys who rush to get their key-chain window punches when the door is unlocked.
> 
> Secondly, who ACTUALLY kicks down a door?  This isn't TV.  Usually, a forced entry requires a tool of somesort (ie lock set, halligan, etc)



or its like the firefighters who rush to get the spreaders to extricate a person, only to have the patient unlock the car door and open it.


----------



## cbjfan (Mar 26, 2009)

A few weeks ago we had a call for a possible code for a person in a car at our park. FD was out training at the park so they arrived before we did. Found a younger adult male in the drivers seat with his head on the steering wheel. The ff's knocked on the window and yelled to see if he was okay, then one ff busted the passenger's side window to unlock the doors. The "patient" then woke up as he jumped and hit his head on the roof. Sadly I didn't get to see this because we were still en route.


----------

